# [Bug] YUV Color Range 20.1.0



## Thercon Jair (Oct 26, 2017)

I was just doing test recordings with 601/709/Partial/Full settings, and it seems to me that there must be a bug with the YUV Color Range. The settings appear to be reversed: partial gives full color range while full gives partial color range.

I did some test recordings and with 709/Full color range the blacks seemed crushed. So I changed to 601/partial color range and it seemed much better scaled.

So I tested with a greyscale chart confirming my suspicion: when using full settings the lowest 15 shades are the same, however, when using partial the lowest 15 are distinguishable. This was tested on both factory calibrated VA and IPS panels.

Link to test samples: https://imgur.com/a/gsOkb


----------



## Thercon Jair (Oct 26, 2017)

Just did a short streaming test aswell:

*Despite the name of the video, OBS setting is 709/Partial:* https://www.twitch.tv/videos/185157915

*Despite the name of the video, OBS setting is 601/Full: *https://www.twitch.tv/videos/185158639


----------



## Osiris (Oct 26, 2017)

This is what Full looks like for me from Chrome(hardware acceleration disabled):


----------



## TopoR (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes, I have the similar issue.
Here is my screens

Image from PS4 web browser (Forced Full range in PS4 video settings).through AVerMedia LGX.


----------

